# AJ's in January!



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning all,
Left Hurlburt round 7am Monday with ice on the gunnels, thank God for isinglass! :thumbup: Pick-up some bait to the east, nothing at the pass, headed southeast on a north wind, seas were down pretty good. Got a nice haul of porgies, mingos, a sweet red snapper, and a 2 keeper AJ's. Winds shifted to the southeast, chopped picked up a little and it was time to call it a day. Back at the docks at 4, flushed the twins and washed the boat, home by 5. Did I say I'm a jigging junkie now, WTH

Oh ya, picked up this homeless guy from the forum name "Kim". jk. Kim thanks for coming aboard, we had a great time and thanks for all the tips! :notworthy:
All in all, great day on the water.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice look'in catch!! And isn't it nice to be able to get a day of catching in, in January! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great report for Jan. thanks for sharing. Can't wait to get back out myself.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MMmmmm... snapper... my mouth is watering.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like some fine table fare!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the ride Ben I had a great time!


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice...you are addicted now. There's no turning back. What was that snapper thinking taking that jig? You know only ajs hit that thing.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice! How far you guys run?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great catch glad someone got out!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! Glad you got to get out.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you sure that wasn't that Cody Foster guy disguised as Kim to get a fishing trip ?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

So the "Roll Tide" shirts are demoted to fishing shirts now?


*instigating*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a fan when they are winning and I'm a fan when they loose!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Another nice haul Bruddah Ben! Good going on your catch and thanks again for the carcass shark bait pieces!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

johnboatjosh said:


> Nice! How far you guys run?


About 20 miles southeast from the pass.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Kailua Boy said:


> Another nice haul Bruddah Ben! Good going on your catch and thanks again for the carcass shark bait pieces!


 Happy tooth fishing, hope the fillets were fresh! :thumbup:


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Where did you find your live bait


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

east near the pyramids off sand destin, I called them squire fish, no cigar minnows around.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They are called squirrel fish around here by some and sand perch by others and they do make a great bait and they can be eaten as well. I think we may have had a couple grouper bites using them butterflied but I have to fess up to reeling too soon and coming up with just a bait head. Ben also scored a toothy bite that sheared off one assist hook and halfway through the kelvar on the other on a nice used to be new Williamson Benthos..


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Great report. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

IMG_0166.JPG.jpeg got this one today


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Don't know how to post pics from phone I'll put a few up when I get home


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are those lesser or greater AJ's? When they are that small how can you tell them apart? It says to count gill plates, but there has to be an easier way...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks Kim, I would be a lot easier if I would just catch greaters at 30" or more. Would make it a lot easier.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are Greater Amberjack and we were catching them in about 100 feet of water on a pretty flat bottom. They are there eating the Mingos.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I get confused my self. 
Here are three fish which I know one is a greater amberjack. I need a little help with the smaller ones which look the same but more shiny silver. If they are not 30 at the fork we throw them back because I'm not sure.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The other two


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The third. Sorry I could not get them to all three load together


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

The easiest way is just count dorsal spines if it has 8 it needs to be 30 to fork if its 7 it needs to be in the slot 14 inch to 22 I think we were out Thursday and caught about fourty ajs all were greater witch sucked because we only got to keep 2 but it was a lot of fun even though we had to release a lot of fish the lesser aj must be harder to find or offshore more


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

k-dog said:


> The easiest way is just count dorsal spines if it has 8 it needs to be 30 to fork if its 7 it needs to be in the slot 14 inch to 22 I think we were out Thursday and caught about fourty ajs all were greater witch sucked because we only got to keep 2 but it was a lot of fun even though we had to release a lot of fish the lesser aj must be harder to find or offshore more


Is the first set the one we count the spines. Because the greater in this down picture has seven and the lesser has 6. I'm going by the picture and what you said to look for.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a new one. Thought it was gill rakers that made the difference.


----------

